# Let's Talk G20 seats, Pix Inside



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Aight, I jus recently ordered some G20 seats from a wrecked 2000 P11. They jus came in and they're freakin beautiful. I got all the seats, front and rear for a real good deal. The only problems is that the brackes are a bit bent (I straightened them out) and the driver's airbag is blown (jus gonna stitch it back up).

Here's the pix:


































NOW THE BAD NEWS ........
I jus attempted installing them tonite, jus the front ones for now. I want out, removed the old seats, hooked up the wires, and no fit. The brackets are similar, but no match.

Now, I'm in a tight spot. I need to find someone that has done P11s...It has been a 'fact' on here that P10 seats fit w/modification and P11 fit perfect.

I really need to find someone in FL to help me out here. Maybe I did something wrong, but I'm not getting a fit.

help


----------



## B14kid (Nov 18, 2003)

Do you think you could try to swap the G20 brackets with the stock Sentra brakets? Just a thought


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

Sorry about your problem man, but they look really awesome.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

B14kid said:


> Do you think you could try to swap the G20 brackets with the stock Sentra brakets? Just a thought


nope, the driver's is a power seat.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm,
I thought it was P10's that fit and P11's that needed modification. 
Anyway maybe you had to get the manual seats?

Seth


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

they only come in power (for the driver) and passenger is power optional. My passenger is manual. They are both apparently heated too, Woo, jus what in need in Sunny FL.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

sethwas said:


> Hmm,
> I thought it was P10's that fit and P11's that needed modification.
> Anyway maybe you had to get the manual seats?
> 
> Seth


Nah, P10 isn't a perfect fit. Three bolts line up, one doesn't.


----------



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

*..nice*

..dayum!! those are some pimped'out seats.. ..I love the way the back seats look & that arm rest w/ cup [email protected] :thumbup: :thumbup: 

..hope you can make'em fit.. ..good luck. :thumbup: 

hey..which ones fit the B14 Sentra's.. ..I'd like to get a hold of the rear seats, if they not too much of a hassle to fit..


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I haven't tried the rears yet, that's more work right now b/c I have 2 amps mounted, I will get to it like this weekend when I have alot of time.

As for the P11 seats, it seems like 2 of the bolts don't line up. The rear one closest to the center console is giving me the most problems, the front one closest to the center console seems to be a bit off as well. I think I need to find someone that can weld...for free.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

fuckin right doggy! :thumbup:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

LOL, something jus doesn't look right about this pic:


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> As for the P11 seats, it seems like 2 of the bolts don't line up. The rear one closest to the center console is giving me the most problems, the front one closest to the center console seems to be a bit off as well. I think I need to find someone that can weld...for free.


That's exactly how the P10 seats I had were.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

then tell me what to do!!!! HELP ME!!!!

BTW< how did the rears work out? They seem to be the same, P10 or P11 both fit exactly the same.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

GET RID OF THE DAMN G20 SEATS AND PUT SOME NX2000 ONES IN!

I sold the G20s to my brother, and he fabbed brackets and installed them in his Mini.

That was my solution anyway. I didn't even bother with the rear.


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

just get your stocks seats wrapped in leather


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

For the money it takes to get your seats recovered, you can be into a set of pretty decent aftermarket seats. Not really worth it. And stock seats, with the exception of G20s, NX2000s, and SE-Rs, are garbage.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

damn it. I need someone here that can weld. Get ur brother here.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

My brother, although he knows how to weld, didn't do a single bit of welding to make the seats fit in his Mini.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

those rear seats are so fucking beautiful! front ones look really good too, but if you have to custom-fab, i'd just rewrap some aftermarkets. woot to g20 rear seats!


----------

